# Kubota KL500 users manual



## Janiss (Apr 14, 2019)

Hi! Could someone share with Kubota KL500 users manual? Or workshop manual?
en, de, ru, fr are welcome! Even clear japan, online translatable woud be better than nothing :/.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Have u tried over at> "orangetractortalks." ??
Its ALL Kubota.. Good luck


----------



## Janiss (Apr 14, 2019)

No success...:/
kubotabooks com/AutoIndex/index.php?dir=Tractor%20Owners%20Manuals/
haven\'t listed KL-series tractors at all. I'll atach at least picture.... May be someone knows something!


----------



## Janiss (Apr 14, 2019)

tractordata com says:
*Engine Detail:*
Kubota *V2403* diesel 4-cylinder [2.4 L]


----------



## Janiss (Apr 14, 2019)

Might I assume, that I do have +/- this tractor (by year, power and visual resemblance)?








or *L4630*
anyway, there is no such manual what to do?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I did some searching in my neck of the woods and I can't bring up anything neither, strange it is listed on Tractor Data with no information on the web.
Have you tried the before and after KL model numbers to see if there is a listing.


----------



## Janiss (Apr 14, 2019)

Here is no information more, than tractordata com.
W/o letters 'KL', search engine gives golfcart Atv500.


----------



## Janiss (Apr 14, 2019)

I GOT MANUAL form here http://www.kubota-nouki.jp/manual/tractor_25.html
but just JAPANESE LANGuage ~~~~::||| (?!!)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you got lucky. I have a feeling that dealers buy these things at auction in Japan and import them into Eastern Europe and Russia.
Are you going to be able to get information out of the Japanese manual?


----------



## Janiss (Apr 14, 2019)

I've splited file by parts and translated by onlinetranslator. jp->en. Worked out good. As my japanese langujage knowledge=0, translation is relatively good.

Here I put english-japanese partial translation for download (graphical tables not translated, just texts), but anyway, it's gooooooooood.

Kubota-KL-210-230-250-270-300-330-360-430-210h-230h-250h-270h-280h-310h-340h-380h-410h-460h-500h-550h-operators-manual.pdf

по русски инструкция пользователя (partial transl., too) kubota-rus-kl-210-230-250-270-300-330-360-430-210h-230h-250h-270h-280h-310h-340h-380h-410h-460h-500h-550h-operators-manual.pdf


----------

